
Ask HN: Please critique my website (mobile only) - gamerfreakish
Recently I&#x27;ve made a travel website with a few friends of mine while working on our daily jobs, and we&#x27;re approaching our goal.<p>The concept is pretty unique, but I&#x27;m not going to explain here and hopefully, it&#x27;ll something that people could intuitively pick up.<p>Here it is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hourtrip.jp&#x2F;  (mobile only).
======
duiker101
First of all, I think this is a great idea and I love the concept! I will be
making my way to Japan relatively soon so I'll definitely keep this in mind.

Now a couple things that I noticed. I put in 6 hours, and on the first screen
it correctly said from 11.00 to 17.00 then actual trip screen it starts at
11.00 but then the times go a bit weird. The first activity seems to be for
18.32, and then a few other activities and finish at 21.20. Also, all the
walking parts are "1 minute" which seems a bit of a lie.

If I modify the plan, by either changing or removing of the activities, that
is not reflected once I share it. it goes back to the original.

I hope this helps!

~~~
gamerfreakish
Thanks!

